# Civ don't know



## CIV (Jan 30, 2012)

Ok so I'm thinking about eventually trying for MARSOC, and my question is, what makes MARSOC different than any other SOF? It seems as if USSOCOM just needed bodies to give SEALs and SF a break. I mean, SEALs are known for DA/SR, SF for FID/UW, etc, so what differentiates MARSOC? Also, are they more focused on DA/SR, or on FID/UW? Or is it something else entirely? Or is it classified and I shouldn't be asking?

I know people get flamed a lot on this site for asking retarded questions, so let me be clear. I'm a civilian, and aspiring to be SOF eventually. Call me a wannabe. I've narrowed down what I want to do to SF or MARSOC (yes I am interested in FID/UW, not just DA/SR). I do not play call of duty, I haven't recently watched Blackhawk Down, I know the difference between SF and SOF, and I'm not a high school airsoft dork. I will probably be going the officer route. I can honestly say I have read every relevant book, site, and forum I can find. I hope I have not enraged the gods of war by asking something retarded.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 31, 2012)

Locked.  BAMCIS


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 31, 2012)

Civ-

Your question was badly expressed and makes you come across as ill-informed.   Specifically, saying that MARSOC was created to "give SEALs and SF a break" is both factually inaccurate and could be insulting to our MARSOC members.  Fortunately for you, Teufel closed this thread before a dogpile ensured.

Most of what you want to know has been addressed in earlier threads, and the rest you can put it together on your own.  

If you don't play Call of Duty, chances are you will if you make it into SOF, especially if you deploy ;)

In case you want to know what BAMCIS means:  http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bamcis.

Thank you for considering a career of service in our military.  I wish you luck, both on the site and in your future military career.


----------

